# average army list in points



## aluminati

Can I get peoples opinions on the average amount of points that you own in one army. And can I ask how many points oponants army lists are. ?

What is the average size of a battle in points ?


----------



## O'sharan

1,500pts in the Uk 

1,750pts in US and some other places, i think also in europe

But ya in Scotland its 1,500pts


----------



## beenburned

Hmm well for me I only have one army, but I'm about to start another one.
My current eldar army is on the tip of 3000 pts, but in battles my friends and I play from as little as 500 to about 2000, depending on the scenario. 
We do this due to the fact it's just the four of us, so we try to get as much variation in our games as possible by not using all our armies, so we have to make decisions when it comes to our lists.
I've planned a 1500 pt army of space marines which I'll be starting come the new edition.

But yeah averages are always gonna be a bit vague and not very representative I reckon, due to there being so much variation in the size of peopes armies, and therfore the size of battles they play.

Its all really down to personal preference.


----------



## officer kerky

1500 points in australia


----------



## skad567

I typically own a minimum of 1500 pts.


----------



## fool injected

Games have gotten bigger over the last year. At our local shop we have gone from 1750 to 2000. It is not uncommon to see 2500. I will admit that 2500 on one force organization chart can be a little tough for some armies such as my orks.


----------



## killmaimburn

Most games I see where I play are 2000 if non-apoc, 3000 if apocalypse. Although of course apoc games go much higher also. I own 6000 points of chaos marines and 2000 points of nids, lately I've been playing 3000 non-apocalypse games just to have some change.


----------



## martin4696

from were i am in england its 90% always 1500 points (9% apocalypse, 1% random tourneys), but i think overall on the tournament seen over the world (a big statment i know) i think its about 1500-2000 points for most armys (based on what i have seen ,herd and know over my time in the hobby (8-9th year)) 

i typical build an army for 1500 points (tourney play mostly, and what everyone plays near me) but then make tweeks in my list etc so usual end up with between 2000-2500 points of that force by the time im happy with it. this gives me extra units that i can swop in when i want rather than play the exact same list every game etc. 

hope that helps


----------



## Djinn24

Ummm,

14,000 points of 4th Edition SM (have not readded them yet for 5th), 10,000 eldar, 2500 grey knights, 1000 Night Lords, adn 750 Orks. I will play anywhere from 500 to whatever but normally I would say it is arond 2,000 points.


----------



## newsun

We usually play ~1500 points here. I own probably about 3k in daemons though. Allows for some tweaking here and there for variety and if I want based on opponent/army.


----------



## Damned Fist

1500pts is the norm around here. I prefer 2000pts, but often in our local GW you see 1000pt games going on.


----------



## Stella Cadente

2000pts is average round here, anything less is kinda pointless, anything more opens too many abusive doors if you play the wrong person


----------

